# Red spots / lumps on the stomach



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi

I have noticed recently a few red spots appearing on my dogs stomach, there were only a few but now more have appeared.

He doesn't seem to scratch (not sure how he would here) and I don't think he has been licking more than usual.

Has anyone any ideas of what this might be?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Has she been clipped lately, or run in long grass. Could the midge bites. 


Wee bit sudocreame on them and keep an eye on them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like a reaction to bites or grass. Can you post a picture! Poor Chester. Sudocrem is a good idea.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried to get a photo but he won't stay on his back long enough! He has started licking at it more Ive noticed.

I will try some sudo cream for a few days and see how it goes. He is going for his hip replacement operation in two weeks so I don't really fancy another trip to the vet at the minute!

Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor guy... We are thinking about you both for the operation. X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A wee antihistamin cant hurt aswell. jusr ti try and take the itch away if its buging him


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope his spots go soon .. keep area clean and apply sudocrem would be what I would do, before a trip to the vets but of course if it gets worse always best to get these things checked out and hope all goes well with the operation


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

It is hot here and allergies and bug bites are very common. We always have this itch relief so we can at least control it and prevent the dogs from scratching. It been doing great for us, check out http://www.petstreetmall.com/Itch-Relief/3279.html

Hope he will recover soon, always keep him away from possible source.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi just wanted to let you all know the sudo cream worked a treat!

Thanks guys!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear it. How is the little guy? How's the hip?


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

He is ok at the minute but we have noticed him limping a lot more lately, not sure if its with him being out in the garden a bit more with the good weather.

We took him to Murlough Bay for a treat before his op as he hasn't been allowed walks for around 3 months now. We ended up having to carry him to get to the beach but he enjoyed running in and out of the water (even if it was on 3 legs!)

We are looking forward to getting him in good order and back to regular walks, but we are not looking forward to the next month or two of recovery as It will be tough caging the wee man for so long...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you considered a magnetic collar. It's not something that is proven to work but some people and dog owners aware by it for joint issues. It's something that is worth a try and can't do any harm.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

My mum has one on her tibetan terrier with arthritis. It's brilliant for her and works great to help her move about but Chesters issues are more with 'the mechanics' of his joints. When you see the X-ray it just jumps out at you how bad the hips are.

6 more days and he will be fixed. Excited and dreading it at the same time...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarah-Jane, we are really wishing Chester well. I hope when it's all over and he is well that we can meet. I would love Lola to meet her beautiful brave brother. Keep us up to date. X


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been reading a few 'diary of a hip replacement' blogs which gives you an idea of what to expect so I will keep you up to date on the health page.

I have seen your posts of your new pup! She is beautiful! Is she a cockapoo also?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sarah----jane said:


> I've been reading a few 'diary of a hip replacement' blogs which gives you an idea of what to expect so I will keep you up to date on the health page.
> 
> I have seen your posts of your new pup! She is beautiful! Is she a cockapoo also?


Yeh do! I'm interested to know how he is.

The new pup is a little F2 girl - amazing breeder.. Very lucky.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Did you find the breeder locally? 

F2? I take it that means she will be a wee curly one not like our two 'rare breeds'n


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope that Chester's op goes well.
It will be hard on you - but it will definitely be worth it in the long run.
It looks as if Chester has had a pre op trim - he has lost his fluffy bits 
I love the way both Chester and Lola Bear look they are a stunning pair of rare breeds!!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

We gave him a once over with the clippers as he was quite fluffy as I was worried he would come out of the op looking like a lion with a big mane and no hair on the back! Or maybe he would have looked like a proper poodle when they go to show!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sarah----jane said:


> Did you find the breeder locally?
> 
> F2? I take it that means she will be a wee curly one not like our two 'rare breeds'n


Her coat will be wavy/shaggy I think.. Not the curly curly type. I love our rare breeds! Hehe!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

scratching can be a nuisance and it is important to control it. Wishbone, the page taking me to the link does not exist.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is an old thread almost 3 years old - maybe that is why?
It may be worth starting a new thread with you query / question to get an up to date answer - sorry I don't have one


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey, could you check if you put the correct link? It did not open


----------

